# Echar un quiqui / kiki (vulgar)



## danieleferrari

Hola:

¿Si tuvierais que escribirlo, cómo escribiríais la palabra  'quiqui'?
¿Echar un '*quiqui*' o un '*kiki*' (con el significado vulgar de '*echar un polvo*')?

Por lo visto, el Diccionario de la Real Academia pone ambas (véase Quiqui / Kiki), pero el significado está *bajo la entrada lexical 'kiki'* *(incluso 'echar un kiki', no solo 'kiki' de por sí)*, no 'quiqui' (cuya entrada lexical remite a 'kiki')_, _y el lexicógrafo y miembro de la Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua Española (ANLE) Alberto Gómez Font siempre dice que hay que hacer caso a la entrada que lleva el significado, no a la otra.

Dicho lo dicho, también es cierto que existe el juego de palabras  '*en abril quiquis mil*' (en vez del modismo 'en abril aguas mil'), y siempre lo he visto escrito con  '*quiquis*'. Mil gracias.

Un ejemplo: Están *echando un quiqui/kiki* en la butaca del cine.


----------



## Mister Draken

Lo escribiría "cuiki", porque sería la única forma más cercana a la palabra inglesa en la cual supuestamente se origina (_quickie_). En las versiones del DLE se repiten dos sonidos y en la inglesa, no.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola

*echar un quiqui*


> _En el Diccionario de la RAE no, *pero en el de María Moliner* la forma que viene es quiqui, con las acepciones de ‘quiquiriquí del pelo’ y de ‘coito’. También aparece echar un quiqui con el significado de ‘copular’ en el diccionario Clave._



O como se suele decir, _a*quí* te pillo a*quí* te mato._

Saludos.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mil gracias.


----------



## gato radioso

Yo me inclino por la "q".


----------



## Ballenero

Yo lo he visto con k.
Como en el título de la película:
Kiki, el amor se hace.


----------



## Calambur

danieleferrari said:


> ¿Si tuvierais que escribirlo, cómo escribiríais la palabra 'quiqui'?
> ¿Echar un '*quiqui*' o un '*kiki*' (con el significado vulgar de '*echar un polvo*')


Si tuviera que escribir algo que sonara como /kiki/, escribiría "quiqui", pero no uso esa palabra porque la desconozco.
Por aquí, que yo sepa, jamás se usó. 
(Bueno, sí, ya sé: ahora los refutadores de leyendas van a _guglear _y van a encontrar que algún autor ignoto escribió "quiqui" o "kiki", o alguna versión mixta -porque si es cuestión de contradecir...-; pero un ciudadano de a pie no tendrá la menor idea.)

Saludos._


----------



## franzjekill

A mí me sorprende que recoja un anglicismo y no aparezca "rapidito" con ese significado. Daría la impresión, de acuerdo a los resultados que salen en el buscador, de que no se trata de un término que se use solo por estas regiones. Y aunque así fuera, tendría más derecho a figurar que "eso".


----------



## jorgema

franzjekill said:


> A mí me sorprende que recoja un anglicismo y no aparezca "rapidito" con ese significado. Daría la impresión, de acuerdo a los resultados que salen en el buscador, de que no se trata de un término que se use solo por estas regiones. Y aunque así fuera, tendría más derecho a figurar que "eso".



Es que se usa en España, y el diccionario siempre fue muy dado a destacar los usos españoles (sin siquiera marcarlos como regionalismos de España). Pero que no se nos ocurriera aquí en América adoptar un anglicismo.
Si tuviera que escribirlo, por economía usaría la forma kiki, que se ve tan graciosa como suena. Pero dudo que alguien me entendiera.

Por cierto, franzjekill, en mi país me parece haber escuchado también lo de "rapidito" y hasta tal vez "rapidín".


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> Por cierto, franzjekill, en mi país me parece haber escuchado también lo de "rapidito" y hasta tal vez "rapidín".


Por aquí, eso sería un "obrerito" (en el entendimiento de que hasta podría ser de _dorapa _y contra una pared).

Ya me callo, yaa...


----------



## Rocko!

Bueno, borré mi comentario anterior porque si esto viene de la palabra en inglés, pues es un _rapidín_. Ya se me hacía raro que en el diccionario de Manuel Seco la palabra _quiqui _es un peinado de niña.


----------



## gato radioso

Rocko! said:


> Bueno, borré mi comentario anterior, porque sí esto viene de la palabra en inglés, pues es un _rapidín_. Ya se me hacía raro que en el diccionario de Manuel Seco la palabra _quiqui _es un peinado de niña.


Bueno, es más que de niña, es ponerte un mechón de pelo hacia arriba sujeto con una goma.


----------



## Doraemon-

La RAE recoge ambas.
Opino que en castellano lo lógico sería con Q, en caso de llegar a incorporarse, aunque siendo una voz completamente informal y viviendo en el mundo moderno de las nuevas tecnologías, pues lo que prefieras.

kiki
Tb. quiqui.
De or. expr., quizá con infl. del ingl. _quickie _'coito rápido'.
1. m. vulg. coito. _Echar un kiki._

Por aquí es de lo más común. Tanto que no tenía ni idea de que podría venir de _quickie_.


----------



## Mister Draken

Yo insisto que en inglés _quickie_ tiene dos sonidos diferentes en cada sílaba /ˈkwɪki/; si la intención es (¿lo es?) mantener la refererencia, pues entonces no puede haber dos sonidos iguales en castellano (y tanto en kiki cuanto en quiqui los sonidos son iguales).

En castellano /ˈkwɪ/ es "cui" y  /ki/ es "ki". En definitiva, cuiki. Claro, lo hecho, hecho está y la RAE transliteró /ˈkwɪki/ como quiqui.


----------



## Ballenero

Mister Draken said:


> Yo insisto que


No le busques la lógica.
Se ha establecido esa forma y así es como se dice.
La RAE la recogió de la calle.
En el momento de usarla, nadie tiene en mente _quiky_.
Simplemente echar un casquete, echar un kiki.


----------



## jilar

Mister Draken said:


> Yo insisto que en inglés _quickie_ tiene dos sonidos diferentes en cada sílaba /ˈkwɪki/; si la intención es (¿lo es?) mantener la refererencia, pues entonces no puede haber dos sonidos iguales en castellano (y tanto en kiki cuanto en quiqui los sonidos son iguales).
> 
> En castellano /ˈkwɪ/ es "cui" y  /ki/ es "ki". En definitiva, cuiki. Claro, lo hecho, hecho está y la RAE transliteró /ˈkwɪki/ como quiqui.


Como te dice Ballenero.
Digamos que ya está castellanizada, decimos /'ki. ki/ por mucho que en inglés tenga otra pronunciación (hay miles de casos semejantes, también decimos okey y no oukey) y se escribe de ambos modos.
Yo siempre lo hice con la Q (digamos que esta tiene más tradición que la K). En esa película que anotaron ahí atrás, creo que fue la primera vez que reparé en que lo hacían con K.


----------



## gato radioso

Ciertamente.
En inglés puede tener otra fonética, pero aquí es quiqui o kiki, simplemente.
Es curioso, porque antiguamente Kiki o Quiqui era un diminutivo cariñoso para el nombre de María (*) y, sin embargo es hoy una cosa bien diferente.

(*) Al igual que las Inmaculada eran Lala, los Manuel Lolo y algún que otro Jorge era Yoyi o Jojó.


----------



## Doraemon-

Mister Draken said:


> Yo insisto que en inglés _quickie_ tiene dos sonidos diferentes en cada sílaba /ˈkwɪki/; si la intención es (¿lo es?) mantener la refererencia, pues entonces no puede haber dos sonidos iguales en castellano (y tanto en kiki cuanto en quiqui los sonidos son iguales).
> 
> En castellano /ˈkwɪ/ es "cui" y  /ki/ es "ki". En definitiva, cuiki. Claro, lo hecho, hecho está y la RAE transliteró /ˈkwɪki/ como quiqui.


Ya, pero etimología aparte (como digo ni me había imaginado jamás que podría venir de ahí) o como se diga en inglés, por aquí nadie dice en castellano cuiqui, sino quiqui (fonéticamente /'kiki/). Quiero decir: no es que la RAE lo haya trasliterado, sino solo recogido un uso popular muy común en España (echar un quiqui).


----------



## Mister Draken

A Tomás es un placer escucharlo/le.

Pronombre


Doraemon- said:


> Ya, pero etimología aparte (como digo ni me había imaginado jamás que podría venir de ahí) o como se diga en inglés, por aquí nadie dice en castellano cuiqui, sino quiqui (fonéticamente /'kiki/). Quiero decir: no es que la RAE lo haya trasliterado, sino solo recogido un uso popular muy común en España (echar un quiqui).



Vale. Si no es una transliteración y se ha recogido un uso popular, autónomo e independiente del modo en que se diga en inglés pues entonces la RAE hace mal en relacionarlo con _quickie_ por cuanto lo único que hace es confundir. Y confunde porque cada vez que hay un préstamo lingüístico intenta que suene parecido al original, como en el caso de güisqui, sin ir más lejos, y en este caso no lo ha intentado.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> Bueno, borré mi comentario anterior porque si esto viene de la palabra en inglés, pues es un _rapidín_. Ya se me hacía raro que en el diccionario de Manuel Seco la palabra _quiqui _es un peinado de niña.


Existe "coger un kiki" y "echar un kiki".
Para todos aquellos lugares en donde "coger" significa echar un kiki ya debe de ser el lio padre, jajaja.
Se coge un kiki en el pelo, es una pequeña coletita.
Si os digo la verdad creo que es la primera vez que lo escribo en mi vida, pero lo he hecho con k, porque diría que es la tendencia habitual últimamente ( si no lo hubiera visto nunca escrito hubiese escogido la qu)
Estar, está superextendido. Echar un polvo o un kiki. De lo más habitual. Hablar de ello, digo


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

En días pasados vi el inicio del hilo, la consulta, pero no me adentré en él, y dejé así. Hoy, no sé por qué, se hizo la luz, caí en la cuenta de que es sólo otro caso de *gringañol* (_quicky/ie_), me vine aquí, y vi que ya está mencionado el hecho. De paso, también la referencia a la academia que mandó a canadienses y mexicanos acaso a Centroamérica; al menos no tuvieron el atrevimiento de llamarla "_Americana_", como siempre allá. Nunca he oído eso; aquí se llama *rapidín*. 



danieleferrari said:


> Por lo visto, el Diccionario de la Real Academia pone ambas (véase Quiqui / Kiki), pero el significado está *bajo la entrada lexical 'kiki'* *(incluso 'echar un kiki', no solo 'kiki' de por sí)*, no 'quiqui' (cuya entrada lexical remite a 'kiki')_, _y el lexicógrafo y miembro de la Academia *Norteamericana* de la Lengua Española (ANLE) Alberto Gómez Font siempre dice que hay que hacer caso a la entrada que lleva el significado, no a la otra.





Mister Draken said:


> Lo escribiría "cuiki", porque sería la única forma más cercana a la palabra inglesa en la cual supuestamente se origina (_quickie_). En las versiones del DLE se repiten dos sonidos y en la inglesa, no.





Calambur said:


> Si tuviera que escribir algo que sonara como /kiki/, escribiría "quiqui", pero no uso esa palabra porque la desconozco.
> Por aquí, que yo sepa, *jamás se usó*.
> (Bueno, sí, ya sé: ahora los refutadores de leyendas van a _guglear _y van a encontrar que algún autor ignoto escribió "quiqui" o "kiki", o alguna versión mixta -porque si es cuestión de contradecir...-; pero *un ciudadano de a pie no tendrá la menor idea*.)





franzjekill said:


> A mí *me sorprende* que recoja un anglicismo y no aparezca "*rapidito*" con ese significado. Daría la impresión, de acuerdo a los resultados que salen en el buscador, de que no se trata de un término que se use solo por estas regiones. Y aunque así fuera, *tendría más derecho a figurar que "eso*".



Desafortunadamente, a mí no me sorprende, porque en los últimos años (décadas) han llenado el DLE de palabros, especialmente gringañol, que jamás he oído y de los que me entero porque los promueve la Fundéu. En cambio, no incluyen palabras bien formadas y de uso antiguo.



jorgema said:


> Es que *se usa en España*, y el diccionario siempre fue muy dado a destacar los *usos españoles* (sin siquiera marcarlos como regionalismos de España). Pero que no se nos ocurriera aquí en América adoptar un anglicismo.
> Si tuviera que escribirlo, por economía usaría la forma kiki, que se ve tan graciosa como suena. Pero *dudo que alguien me entendiera*.
> 
> Por cierto, franzjekill, en mi país me parece haber escuchado también lo de "*rapidito*" y hasta tal vez "*rapidín*".





Rocko! said:


> Bueno, borré mi comentario anterior porque si esto viene de la palabra en inglés, pues es un _*rapidín*_. Ya se me hacía raro que en el diccionario de Manuel Seco la palabra _quiqui _es un peinado de niña.






Calambur said:


> Por aquí, eso sería un "obrerito" (en el entendimiento de que hasta podría ser de _*dorapa* _y contra una pared).


----------



## Penyafort

Veo que dais todos muy por sentado que quiqui es anglicismo y proviene de _quickie_. Yo tan claro no lo veo; posible sí, pero dudoso. Incluso el DRAE lo ofrece solo como posibilidad. Pensad que muchas de estas repeticiones bisilábicas a menudo tienen un origen más bien onomatopéyico: _rorro, nana, cucú, frufrú, pipí, ..._


----------



## sarah_

Penyafort said:


> Veo que dais todos muy por sentado que quiqui es anglicismo y proviene de _quickie_. Yo tan claro no lo veo; posible sí, pero dudoso. Incluso el DRAE lo ofrece solo como posibilidad. Pensad que muchas de estas repeticiones bisilábicas a menudo tienen un origen más bien onomatopéyico: _rorro, nana, cucú, frufrú, pipí, ..._


Yo tampoco lo tengo nada claro. Parece bastante lógico, pero cuando se copia algo del inglés se suele hacer con su pronunciación aproximada. O se pasa por una primera fase hasta que luego se castellaniza. Y lo del cuiki jamás lo he oído.


----------



## Mister Draken

Tenía mis dudas por eso escribí "supuestamente"; si los participantes españoles dicen que no se relaciona con _quicki_e –y les creo– entonces falla la RAE por no investigar lo suficiente. Así como viene fallando en no hacer un solo diccionario que sea la suma del DLE y del Diccionario de Americanismos con sus respectivas marcas regionales o de países. Más aún cuando han decidido ya no imprimir diccionarios y que todos sean digitales.


----------



## sarah_

Mister Draken said:


> Tenía mis dudas por eso escribí "supuestamente"; si los participantes españoles dicen que no se relaciona con _quicki_e –y les creo– entonces falla la RAE por no investigar lo suficiente. Así como viene fallando en no hacer un solo diccionario que sea la suma del DLE y del Diccionario de Americanismos con sus respectivas marcas regionales o de países. Más aún cuando han decidido ya no imprimir diccionarios y que todos sean digitales.


No, yo tampoco podría afirmar lo contrario. Existe demasiado similitud de sonido y de significado como para descartar la relación.


----------



## danieleferrari

sarah_ said:


> porque diría que es la tendencia habitual últimamente


¿A alguien le suena el modismo 'En abril *quiquis* mil'? Mi ex novia de Madrid me lo dijo muchas veces, y siempre lo he visto escrito con 'quiquis'. Mil gracias.


----------



## jilar

danieleferrari said:


> ¿A alguien le suena el modismo 'En abril *quiquis* mil'? Mi ex novia de Madrid me lo dijo muchas veces, y siempre lo he visto escrito con 'quiquis'. Mil gracias.


Eso será una ocurrencia de ella. Juega con el refrán "En abril aguas mil".


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues sí, claro, en el refranero de Covarrubias no se encuentra no . Tampoco hablaría de modismo, la verdad, pido perdón. Puede que sea su idiolecto, ni idea. Mil gracias a todo el mundo.


----------



## sarah_

danieleferrari said:


> ¿A alguien le suena el modismo 'En abril *quiquis* mil'? Mi ex novia de Madrid me lo dijo muchas veces, y siempre lo he visto escrito con 'quiquis'. Mil gracias.


Eso era porque era tu novia y era abril 
Disculpa la broma.
La verdad es que no lo había oído nunca. Si buscas en Google da 5 resultados y un poco raros. En Twitter, 13. Uno hace referencia a que proviene de Mr. Wonderful ( justo la imagen que tú incluyes), una tienda de regalos: tazas con frases y cosas así.


----------



## danieleferrari

sarah_ said:


> Mr. Wonderful ( justo la imagen que tú incluyes), una tienda de regalos originales, tazas con frases y cosas así.


La desautomatización de refranes y frases hechas es un recurso muy frecuente en la publicidad, tiene sentido. 


sarah_ said:


> Eso era porque era tu novia y era abril
> Disculpa la broma.


Por nada jaja .


----------



## Calambur

danieleferrari said:


> La desautomatización de refranes y frases hechas es un recurso muy frecuente en la publicidad, tiene sentido.


El dibujito es muy elocuente: refiere a aguas y a amor. ¡Lindo!


----------



## sarah_

He encontrado esta referencia.
Es del libro de memorias "Pa' habernos matao: Memorias de un calvo" de un actor muy conocido aquí, Antonio Resines. Habla de una película de 1980, Opera prima, que tuvo mucho éxito. Fernando es Fernando Trueba, el director.

Pa' habernos matao






En una entrevista explica que no es que la inventara él, que la gente en la calle, en algunos sitios, en aquella época ya la decía. Tiempos de "Movida madrileña".


----------



## swift

A mí la verdad “kiki” jamás me habría hecho pensar en el coito ni con el rapidín, porque lo asocio enseguida con el “kiki” jergal de la comunidad gay afrodescendiente estadounidense. Y de haberlo leído con la grafía “quiqui” habría pensado en una ortografía humorística.


----------

